#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Gezocht: studiebegeleider arabisch

## bhag

Marhaba!*Ik ben...*...Bart, 39 jaar en ik studeer arabisch. Ik heb ooit een jaar een keuzevak arabisch gevolgd omdat ik journalistiek studeerde, en ik mij wilde specialiseren in Noord-Afrika. Inmiddels is dat lang geleden, maar de liefde voor de taal is gebleven. Daarom studeer ik sinds 2017 opnieuw Arabisch, nu aan het talencentrum van de universiteit in Leiden. Ik heb al twee blokken achter de rug, en zit ongeveer op niveau A2/B1.*Ik zoek...*Ik zoek iemand die mij kan begeleiden bij de studie. Studeren is voor mij lastig omdat ik niet goed ben in plannen. Daarom heb al ruim een jaar hulp van een mevrouw bij de studie. Op dit moment heb ik 3 x per week 2 uur studiebegeleiding. Het lastige is, dat zij mij enkel kan helpen structureren: ze is wel docent NT2, maar kent zelf geen arabisch. Daarom ben ik op zoek naar iemand die Arabisch beheerst, om mij ook inhoudelijk te helpen. Ik zoek dus eigenlijk iemand die zowel goed is in arabisch, als goed is in studeren / didactische vaardigheden.Aantal uren en dagen is natuurlijk in overleg. Ik kan zelf veel overdag.Ik kan ontvangen of verplaatsen (in de regio). Ik woon zelf in Oegstgeest. Ik hoor graag van u!

----------

